# Boots



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Most comfortable "boot" (?) I have ever owned.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

I wear Red Wing Steel toed these last about two years am trying to work out off having to wear boots.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I wear Danner Marine Corps approved boats, they are very very comfortable and wear like iron. I have the warm and temperate styles.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've worn Red Wings for 15 years now, and I would need a good reason to change.

Also, it is hard to find size 10B - and I never have a problem at Red Wing. :thumbsup:


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have these, but not for work. :no:

http://www.sheplers.com/mens/python_skin/066467.html?


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

I wear HH western steel toes for work and sometimes out dancing with the wife! She seems to like stomping on my toes when we are dancing.:laughing: :whistling2: Otherwise it is Nocona or Lucassi for other times.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wearing steel toed Wolverines for the past year. I would choose them over wearing my sneakers. Used to wear Doc Marten's but have heard that they are being produced in China also and that their quality has gone through the floor.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been wearing Redwing since my Navy days and they have lasted for ever, until now I have a pair of EH rated Redwings that are 3 years old and they are falling apart. Really disappointing. My last pair survived for almost 10 yrs. Redwing said they would re-sole them for free but I decided I got my moneys worth and bought a new pair. Wish I'd had them re-soled.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

timberland EH like wearing slippers all day.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1170

They get a little hot in the summer but worth it tromping around in the mud and water.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

brian john said:


> Most comfortable "boot" (?) I have ever owned.


 
Ha I wish I can wear something comfortable like that but the GC would probably kick me off the site as soon as I step foot. I wear nothing but Timberland Pros Steel toes ......... gotta protect them precious little piggies. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Timberland has got to be the most overpriced POS there is.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Timberland has got to be the most overpriced POS there is.


 
Yeah but, what other boot maker has purple or canary yellow in their line? None of the guys in your shop wear em?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone wearing purple or yellow to work.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I haven't seen anyone wearing purple or yellow to work.


Your lucky, one of the newbies today had on pink. We have a few colorful baggy pants boys and under new management I can't insult them now.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I haven't seen anyone wearing purple or yellow to work.


Not those, but I had a helper with light blue boots...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Not those, but I had a helper with light blue boots...


I have seen light blue with yellow around the top ankle part. I hate the way most of these kids dress for work.


----------



## fshalor (Jun 18, 2007)

*RE: footwear ppe's.*

For field work, it's usually one of two pairs of fair waterproof hiking boots. (AKU's or similar, I tend to buy em cheap.)

Deck or shop, I alternate between a pair of Wolverines steel toes and some Cat steel toes. The caterpillars are a bit lighter and have better soles for nonchemical traction. The wolverines are tanks. Both pass the "can I wear all day and not notice them" test. 

I actually want to pickup another pair of the same cat boots, but can't find them in the states. These came from a shop in Manzinillo since one of my bags decided to go back home before I even got on our ship. 

I've given up on Timberlan's entirely. Have about 6 pair in 5 years mostly dead/useless sitting in my closet at home. They only come out for yardwork if I remember to not put on my usuall boots.


----------

